# do i need to play crysis 1 and 2 to understand crysis 3?



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy new year!:uhoh:
crysis 3 is coming out next month. i didnt play crysis 1 or 2. i saw a few of crysis 3's screenshots and decided to buy the game when it comes out. the only thing that worries me is that since i didnt play crysis 1 or 2 will i understand any of it? so do i have to play crysis 1 or 2 or both to understand crysis 3?:ermm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You. Must. Play. Crysis 1. It is a requirement for all FPS gamers. :grin: Not only does it introduce the Crysis story-line, it is also one of the greatest FPS games of all time. I would also play Warhead, as it fills in some more of the story. I haven't played 2 yet, but I'm guessing it wouldn't hurt to play it. They may be older games, but they're worth it. And if you put 1's graphics on Ultra... pretty amazing. 'Cloak engaged'


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

thank you so much. i just saw a few screenshots of crysis and compared them to crysis 2 and i was shocked! crysis 1 which was released in 2007 had better graphics than crysis 2(2011)! i cant wait to play this game.

well that answers part of my question. what the heck is crysis warhead?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

gameloser said:


> thank you so much. i just saw a few screenshots of crysis and compared them to crysis 2 and i was shocked! crysis 1 which was released in 2007 had better graphics than crysis 2(2011)! i cant wait to play this game.
> 
> well that answers part of my question. what the heck is crysis warhead?


Yep, pretty amazing game for it's time. 

Warhead is an expansion pack for 1. It's a full-length game that has you playing Psycho, who is a pretty cool character in 1. It takes place at the same game time as 1, and while it probably isn't necessary for the story, it's still worth playing. I got it with the Crysis Maximum edition game pack which included 1, WH, and Wars, which is a MP only expansion pack. 'Maximum game' (I'm reliving the game :grin.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks. just one more question about a differebt game(sorry about all the questions). is xcom:enemy unknown an online game. do i have to have an internet connection to play this game? plz answer this one last question.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

gameloser said:


> thanks. just one more question about a differebt game(sorry about all the questions). is xcom:enemy unknown an online game. do i have to have an internet connection to play this game? plz answer this one last question.


It has both Single- and Multi-player modes. I'm not sure if it requires internet for SP.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You dont have to play them but as said above Crysis 1 is a must for any FPS players. Crysis 1 is alsoa game that pushes your system to the limit and still pushes systems now even though it is 4 years old.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

i'll play crysis 1 thats for sure. fps games are the games i'm really good at. Flight sim guy said that crysis 1 is a requirement for all fps gamers. what other games are a requirement for fps gamers?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd say the Half Life series is a must.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I could never get into half life I never saw what the fuss was about.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like SW Republic Commando and MoH 2010.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I really like SW Republic Commando and MoH 2010.


What was the original star wars fps back in the 90s called where you were a bloke called kyle katarn?

That was an execellent game.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I really like SW Republic Commando and MoH 2010.


that was so good. I bought it again at christmas. It takes me back to my (older) childhood.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> What was the original star wars fps back in the 90s called where you were a bloke called kyle katarn?
> 
> That was an execellent game.


If I remember correctly that was Jedi Knight. There was also a JK: Jedi Academy were you played as Katarn's padawan.

@defriend: Those games are amazing. :thumb:


----------



## MaxwellsMom (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it is not the motherboard. So glad of that. What I thought might have shorted out seem to only marker marks on the top. Taking the defective drive back and getting a new one and starting over. Let's hope this time is charm.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Jedi knight it was, good game. Academy was ok too.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

MaxwellsMom said:


> Well it is not the motherboard. So glad of that. What I thought might have shorted out seem to only marker marks on the top. Taking the defective drive back and getting a new one and starting over. Let's hope this time is charm.


Might be the wrong thread, amigo.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Crysis 1 is must. The system in my Sig can't max it at 60 FPS all the time. (But I might need a patch, I haven't checked for updates, one that I think about it.)

I would STRONGLY recommend Half Life, even above Crysis. It is very well done. For Half Life 1, instead of playing the original.1998 version, find Black Mesa and download that (FREE!, it's a fan made remake of the entire game).
Half life 2 and the rest are usually pretty cheap on steam.

If you like those, or not, I'd try Fallout 3. I have countless hours in that game.

Team Fortress 2, also free, also an FPS. Steam only.

League of legends, free to play MOBA, highly engaging, but hard to learn.

If you're looking for the best FPS multiplayer around, you can pick up Call of Duty 4. Many people still around on that shooter. 

Bioshock 1 and 2. Just do it. Fantastic story.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for all the answers. especially pown3d. i'll play bioshock 1 and 2. fallout 3 im not sure of.


----------

